# Team 2



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Checking in


yeah baby checkin in were about to get up in them


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

checking in


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

checking in any names u guys wanna come up with?


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

how about pope and young posse or PETA's Worst Nightmare?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im here... and i like PETA's Worst Nightmare.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

where is everyone?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

we all checked in


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Idk if This is like obvious but what does PETA mean?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

it means People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals..... basically people against hunting.... but us hunters us People Eat Tasty Animals


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

oh haha i seee


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

got both of these guys on camera i'll be happy with either one i'm thinking the biggest one will be in the 130's and the smaller one around 115.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

nice. what is our name? is it the PETA one?


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

We need a serious name. Buck Blasters?


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i so like buck blasters also or like maybe bucks worst nightmare idk just throwing some options out there


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Check out this buck ,got this picture after last years season so i know no other hunters got him, hoping to see him this year probablly a 130's class this year


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Another pic


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

PETA's worst nightmare isnt a serious name? i think buck blasters is kinda old... The PETA one is different


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats a wicked nice and wide 8 point looks like a 20in or more spread, looks like we all have pretty good bucks to go after


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i get to hunt Buffalo CO. this year... big buck country of WI


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

sweeet i get to hunt behind my house and we have a camp in NY hah thats all for me


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

Checkin in!!! Ill post some of the pics i got this year:thumbs_up


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey why dont we post pics of the rigs we will be useing this year:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i will when i set my bow up for hunting season
:wink:


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

haha yeah true


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i just set my bow up for hunting yesterday. i think this is what i'm hunting with but i might change my sight. second pic was a group at 60 yards today.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i wish i had that nice of a bow haha


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

haha. i love it. i took me awhile to save up for it though.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

too bad i cant use my Elite for hunting  but my bowtech will be setup tonight. got school starting today


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

this is my 3rd day of school. have fun on your first day!


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

ha my school starts next tuesday


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

so where does everyone live or hunt ??? i live in NY and Hunt in Central NY and Way upstaate NY


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

well i dont llive in the City of NY I live in CNY area


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I live in a really smalltown near Oil City. its 2 hrs. north of pittsburgh. i hunt right around my house and down south about 40 miles.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

sweet u got some big deer your going after this year ??


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i think their both in the 130's


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

heres my hunting rig. bowtech equalizer with posten stab and sword sight, with goldtip arrows and steelforce broadheads


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

nice deer def


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

has anyone been hunting yet???


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

not until oct. 2


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

same here but other peoples season already opened i think


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

sept. 18 for me.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

ur lucky what state??


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey ignition kid said I'm on team 2... So I'll post up some pics of my bow toward the end of the week and btw we hunt hard so I should be able to rack up some points


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

32 days until the season starts.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

SE WI. but i get to hunt central WI this year..prolly hunt locally till halloween break then go to Central WI


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

12ringshooter good luck this weekend i wish i was, but im going to a SU football game soo its all good


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not The big one ive been seeing but its my first and i hunted hard for him!!!!!!!! Shot him on 11/3/10


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

sorry i just saw thread. i am on this team


----------

